# Robert Rollock on God’s justice and eternal punishment



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 10, 2021)

Now ye may say, how can this stand with God’s justice, to repay a thing infinite for a finite thing; to render infinite affliction for finite affliction; to render the pains of Hell for a short temporal pain? I answer, God in repaying wrong to them that has done wrong, looks not so much to the wrong that one man does to another, as to the wrong done to his own Majesty that is infinite. Thou oppressed thy neighbour, thou troublest a brother. The Lord when he comes to judge, he looks not so much to the wrong thou hast done to thy neighbour, or to thy brother, as to the wrong done to himself: He respects the wrong done to him who is infinite, and therefore, thou shalt be repaid with an infinite pain. This is God’s justice.

Then again. Never a man that did wrong, and that has taken pleasure to do wrong, did ever the wrong, nor was able to do so great wrong, as he would have done, if he had gotten his will fulfilled in doing wrong, there would never be an end of his wrong: If the troubler had his will in troubling, no end of his trouble: If the murderer had his will in murdering his bloody sword would never be put up, but he would ever be murdering, he would be ever oppressing. And therefore, God in his judgment looks not so much to the thing thou doest, to the stroke of thy hand, to the word of thy mouth, as he looks to the thought and will of thy mind. It has no end of evil. The Lord for thy endless evil will in heart, will render thee an endless pain.

For the reference, see Robert Rollock on God’s justice and eternal punishment.

Reactions: Love 1


----------

